# 'Own' the Night



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Kevin Davis

Own the night and win the fight! By understanding how your vision works in low light, equipping properly and training extensively you can win in adverse lighting!

*KEVIN DAVIS
Tactical Survival Contributor *
_Officer.com_

Criminal suspects operate 24 hours a day, but the majority of crime is committed during the hours where the sun has gone down. In addition, according to the FBI, "historically most line-of-duty deaths and serious injuries take place during the hours of darkness." Proper preparations for conducting police operations in low light require training and the right equipment. Fortunately, both have improved drastically over the last few years.

*Your Eyes and Low Light* 
I met Marshall Schmitt, now retired from the Kansas Bureau of Investigation, years ago at a seminar. Marshall, currently working for Lasermax®, is a law enforcement and military training leader in how the eyes work in low or subdued lighting and low light firearms training. Marshall points out that eye efficiency is seriously affected by entering an adverse lighting environment. For instance, if you have 20/20 vision and you enter a darkened movie theatre, your vision can deteriorate to around 20/800, or about five percent of your visual capabilities. Considering that 20/200 in considered legally blind, you are over four times worse off in a low light environment. Your eyes will gradually adjust to the darkness, but it takes time. In 15 minutes you will improve to 20/300, but it will take 32 minutes before you reach your highest visual potential in low light at 20/180. Practically speaking, no one has the time to stand around and wait for their eyes to adjust. Despite that, if you're searching a darkened area, you need to be able to see more than what is needed to stumble around in the dark.

Full Article: http://www.officer.com/web/online/On-the-Street/Own-the-Night/21$37501


----------

